# What do you guys think of these prices?



## mdelosrey (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone ever bought from prophotonation.com? They seem to have good deals on d90 bodies and kits. Please let me know what you guys think. I am on the verge of purchasing one. Thanks for your time.

Products > DIGITAL SLR PACKAGES > Nikon Packages > D90 PRO PHOTO PACKAGES


----------



## tirediron (Jan 5, 2009)

_:lmao:"We are an international matketing company. *We buy and sell products from all parts of the world and sell same to all parts of the world. Products advertised on this site may be products that were initially made to be distributed in all parts of the world* including Japan and the U.S.A Markets. i.e. we may ship products that were originally intended for sale in countries other than USA but when they became available in the USA, the same product is now intended for sale and the manufacturer will distribute them in the USA, even though it will say otherwise on the manufacture box. Either way, the product is guaranteed to work in the USA and carries an original manufacture warranty"_


Can you say "Grey Market" distributor? Probably with a little bait & switch too. Save your money, buy from a legitimate retailer. Remember, if it sounds too good to be true....

Oh, and just as an aside, would you buy from a photo 'site that wants to sell you a "
28-80 3.5-5.6 *LENSE*"  :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## mdelosrey (Jan 6, 2009)

You're right. If its too good to be true it probably is. Sometimes the money you save isn't worth the headache. Thanks for steering me away from a bad decision. Ill probably just purchase locally.


----------



## Dao (Jan 7, 2009)

The domain name prophotonation.com just registered few months ago.  And it is registered with this information.


   Registrant: 
      Domain Discreet
      ATTN: prophotonation.com
      Avenida do Infante 50 
      Funchal, Madeira 9004-521
      PT
      Email: abb906a80a14115101ec2fc59efb78a8@domaindiscreet.com

hum ...  sound fishy to me.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 7, 2009)

Please allow me to comment to your question with what I posted to a similar question in another forum.

_(__To be read in your best W. C. Fields voice)_

Don't listen to them other posters boy, their just angry that you found a better deal then they did.  The cream always rises to the top of the bucket if you know what I mean.  Who would ever say something about a product if it wasn't true.  Why not only will you get the camera body for the price we have listed, but for a measly $75.00 we will throw in a brand new, genuine Nikkon body cap.  You say you want a view finder cushion, not a problem, only $45.00 extra.  Of course it doen't run well without a battery,  Those little buggers are hard to come by you know.  But I can let you have one for not $300.00,  Not $200.00 but the one time rock bottom low price of $189.95.  For $100.00 more I will throw in absolutely free a 1gig SD card. 

Now I know that you will be wanting to be able to charge that battery so for an extra $150.00 I will give you a genuine, real live battery charger.  Works on all batteries anywhere in the world.  For $175.00 I'll give you the one that Canon made for the battery.  Course you don't want to be dropping that camera, so for the paltery sum of $40.00 I will sell you a genuine imitation Nagauha hide strap make out of nylon with the words Nikkon embrorderd on it at no extra charge. 

Of couse now that you are all set up to take them pictures,  you are gonna be the next Amsel Adams my boy, I can feel it in my bones, you are gonna need a way to get them pictures off the camera.  You could pay upwards of $200 for a USB cord to attach to your camera, but I'm gonna let you have one for the measley price of $29.95.

Now I know you will want to get the very best lens available so for today and today only we have on sale the Phalanx 10-600mm f0.001 professional quality, tilt shift, macro, soft focus, auto focus, R qualty cream colored lens.  Just like you see on the sidelines of them football games and such. Only lens you will ever need for any type of picture taking. Just $150.00.

Well there you have it boy, within no time you will be takin pictures and selling them for the big money, yes-sir-re, big, big money.  Now all you have to do is call me with your name, date of birth, social security number, and the number from three different credit cards in your name and your checking and savings account number and we will be all set to ship this all out to you.  Due to a small back order problem on this highly desireable product it will not ship until June 31st. 

Ok.  Seriously.  That is pretty much how those sites go.  They are a bait and switch operation.  They do not sell you what they advertise.  If they do they take the package apart and sell it to you piece by piece. They substitue other items where ever they can and there is no way you are getting a USA warranty.   If you want to buy online check out B&H, Adarama, or Beach camera.  They are trusted online venders.  My preference is B&H. They are good to their word.


p.s. yes some of the spelling mistakes were intentional. Some were not,  That I will admitt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They are so new they haven't even hit here yet. 
Ratings and Reviews for Stores at ResellerRatings.com: Search: Showing All Stores
I would not have a lot of confidence in them.


----------



## table1349 (Jan 7, 2009)

How good am I.  After I posted the above message I went to the OP's site and picked the body only.  Take a look.
Nikon D90 12.4 MP digital SLR camera with motion video

My guesstimate prices were pretty darn close.  :lmao:


----------



## mdelosrey (Jan 7, 2009)

only 589.00 for a 16GB card!


----------



## jonahr (Jan 9, 2009)

I must say, i haven't seen a scam site this funny.

They had a Nikon D700 pictured in the sidebar with the text: Canon 5D Mark II


----------



## mrburch (Feb 2, 2009)

note to all.  It is as it seams, I fell for the scam and now I am tring to get what I paid for form these schisters why didnt i look before I leaped.  Keep your money folks and by from someone reputable you cant trust these crooks.  After all people its only money right.


----------

